

Inside the PlayStation 4 With Mark Cerny - drawkbox
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/191007/inside_the_playstation_4_with_mark_.php

======
drawkbox
Great overview of simplifying development with standards focus (x86, unified
memory, less tech hurdles to focus on gameplay over tech). Ultimately this
will decrease development costs to focus that time on making better games.

>> That situation led directly to the PS4's design philosophy: "The hope with
PlayStation 4 was to have a powerful architecture, but also an architecture
that would be a very familiar architecture in many ways."

In fact, this is something Cerny returned to again and again during the
conversation. "We want to make sure that the hardware is easy to use. And so
having the familiar CPU and the familiar GPU definitely makes it easier to
use," he said.

Later, when asked about whether Sony considers the fact that many third party
developers will also have to create versions of their games for the next Xbox,
his response was, "when I say that our goal is not to create puzzles that the
developers have to solve, that is how we do well in a multi-platform world."

------
drawkbox
Cerny approached the design of the PlayStation 4 with one important mandate
above all else: "The biggest thing is we didn't want the hardware to be a
puzzle that programmers would be needing to solve in order to make quality
titles."

